# Scott Creek Unos Love Me True



## Minxiesmom (Jun 28, 2011)

I started Elvis in the cart over the winter, but with the stifle issue, I decided to give it up for a while. I gave him 6 months off and hoped maybe he would grow out of it. He is 3 years old this month. I decided last week that I was going to try starting him again, so started working him in the long lines a bit. I hitched him on Friday in my little arena and he went like he had been doing it all spring. Still a little green, but very compliant.

We have this wonderful place down the road a bit, that is such a great place to drive. It is a Fir tree seed orchard, criss-crossed by smooth dirt/granite roads. I decided it was time to take him over there. So my friend, who just started a youngster that is doing wonderfully, and I met at the "trees" and had a wonderful drive. We clocked 3-1/2 miles and the horses seemed to be just fine the whole way. We had a couple of spooky spots, but worked through them. We had no sticky stifle moments, but Elvis does seem to hop in the front quite a bit. It is like when it gets a little difficult to push into the breast collar, he hops for an additional umfff. I am hoping this is something he will learn to do without, but any advice would be appreciated.

Anyway, here is my pretty boy. I have never felt about any horse the way I love this guy!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks beautiful in harness! No wonder you are proud



I think you will find the hop is because he doesn't yet have the muscle/experience yet and it will improve some with time and work.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fine driving horse! You two look great together! WOW!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, he looks great! Ruby does that little "hitch" too and I think it is because she needs more muscle/strength. I hope that more miles will take care of it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 28, 2011)

Very handsome boy! Pretty place to drive, also. No wonder you had a lovely day.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Minxiesmom said:


> We had no sticky stifle moments, but Elvis does seem to hop in the front quite a bit. It is like when it gets a little difficult to push into the breast collar, he hops for an additional umfff.


That's exactly what he's doing and yes, with more miles and muscle he'll probably stop doing it.



It's the same reason they so often break to canter when asked to extend as green horses- they simply don't have the strength yet to hold that balanced frame so they break to the easier gait. Just encourage good soft transitions without making a big deal of it and the behavior will phase out with time. They are also less inclined to do it without a check as they can get their heads down and push more strongly until they break into the next gait instead of having to hop up over the loaded breastcollar to get it moving.

Your tree farm looks like a LOVELY place to drive and Elvis is even prettier than he was last year. He's looking like a true Scott Creek horse now, very handsome. I must remember to post some new pictures of Turbo for you to see; he's maturing nearly as handsomely as Elvis.



Someday we'll get to drive together if it's the last thing I do!

Leia


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for confirming my thoughts on the hopping.



hobbyhorse23 said:


> Someday we'll get to drive together if it's the last thing I do!
> 
> Leia


Leia-we WILL get together and drive one day! I feel as if you are that little cousin I never had, that knows more than I do! I wanted to tell you, on that other thread that the gal from Alaska posted wanting help on her set up. I tested myself, knowing you would reply!









I got almost all the things you commented on!



:



I am getting better, but still have a long ways to go.

I am heading up to Scott Creek tomorrow, come on down and meet me! It's only a few hundred miles!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Minxiesmom said:


> Leia-we WILL get together and drive one day! I feel as if you are that little cousin I never had, that knows more than I do!


The little know-it-all, that's me.







Minxiesmom said:


> I wanted to tell you, on that other thread that the gal from Alaska posted wanting help on her set up. I tested myself, knowing you would reply!


I do so love those critique threads.



They're such a kick and it's so fun to challenge myself on them! I can only obsess over photos of my own harness for just so long.







Minxiesmom said:


> I am heading up to Scott Creek tomorrow, come on down and meet me! It's only a few hundred miles!


While that's a lot closer than Medford, how about I wait until you drag your rear up here to Spanaway?



Or did I miss that already?



The boys and I haven't been out since mid-May so I'd be tempted to throw them in the trailer when I came down just to drive them around the grounds a little and let you see them, fuzz and all.

Leia


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jun 28, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> While that's a lot closer than Medford, how about I wait until you drag your rear up here to Spanaway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plans have changed and I am not going to Spanaway. In fact, I decided to save my money this year, soooo, not going to the Pinto shows this summer. I want to buy a special little colt...shhh...it is a secret...can't tell you...just going to say he lives East of the Mississippi. Still have a few more $$$$ to round up before I can commit to buying him. (if he hasn't already sold!) I'll just say, I think he is my dream come true!

Edited to say that Sandy (SEDAH) is still going to Spanaway, so you could go look her up! I think it is August 12-14. I am sure she would LOVE to see you.


----------

